# Laugh or cry?



## jwithnell (Sep 22, 2008)

We received a post card that says on one side "I don't go to church but I might if..." and on the other side "...the music didn't suck!" People are invited to their grand opening in October, complete with a picture of pop corn. You can go online and select sermons based on popular songs which they claim to play without doing anything to "Jesus-up" the lyrics.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

I vote for cry. and barf


----------



## vagabond (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

hurl


----------

